

Top Five Best Hackers of All Time - drusenko
http://www.marvquin.com/blog/top-five-5-best-criminal-computer-hackers-all-time

======
jey
Doh, when I saw "hacker" in the title, I assumed "skilled programmer"...

~~~
mark-t
You would be looking for [http://www.marvquin.com/blog/top-five-5-best-non-
criminal-ha...](http://www.marvquin.com/blog/top-five-5-best-non-criminal-
hackers-all-time) . Well, maybe. Also not a great list.

~~~
nostrademons
That list is pretty close to who I'd pick, actually. Except that Shimomura
would not make mine - I'd place several others, notably Jamie Zawinski and Guy
Steele, above him.

------
mxh
This is more like the "Top Five Best-Known Hackers of All Time". Surely, the
real top 5 (with all due respect to RTM), whoever they are, never saw the
inside of a courtroom.

------
bootload
_"... Mitnick then embarked on a two and a half year coast to coast hacking
spree ..."_

Mitnick is a good choice for #1 cracker (why do people persist with the 'h' &
not the 'cr' ~ <http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html#what_is> ).
Mitnick is probably the best known (
<http://www.takedown.com/bio/mitnick.html> ) but his special area of
exploitation is _"primarily human"_ and focus of his book _"Art of
Deception"_. This makes him an exceptionally effective cracker, exploiting
both man and machine.

While some are good with machines, Mitnick is good with machines & humans
cracks ~ <http://www.kevinmitnick.com>

------
ivankirigin
Top N lists will hopefully not be part of web 3.0 :-P

~~~
davidw
What are the top N things from web2.0 that you _don't_ want to see in web3.0?
;-)

~~~
ivankirigin
I wish I could upmod more than once sometimes :-P

------
nailer
These are just computer vandals, none have created anything interesting.

The article title is like a 'list of the best arsonists'. Not classy.

~~~
jsjenkins168
Robert Morris helped create this site, and I consider it interesting.

~~~
nailer
Acknowledged. But the article doesn't mention Morris as the creator of a
social news site for startups, merely a person who caused vast amounts of
damage for his own selfish interests. As does Robert's wikipedia entry.

Robert, if you're reading this, do you still (post-sentencing) regret creating
the worm?

~~~
herdrick
Selfish interests? He didn't even release it intentionally.

~~~
nailer
Morris has previously stated the worm was intentionally released to gauge the
size of the Internet.

------
jsjenkins168
In case some haven't noticed yet, Robert Morris of Y Combinator is #4 on that
list. Pretty cool.

~~~
staunch
It is awesome. Who hasn't dreamed of being featured on _the_ MarvQuin.com
Blog? ;-)

